# .rec datei umwandeln



## wolf7 (26. Dezember 2008)

hi leute,

wie kann ich .rec daten, welche von einem Topfield Receiver aufgenommen wurden am einfachsten in ein platzsparenderes Format umwandeln?(z.b. MP4 oder avi oder ka) hab mal gegoogelt aber nicht wirklich was gescheites gefunden... kennt jemand ein solches Programm? 


mfg wolf7

edit: was ich vergessen habe, es sollte natürlich freeware sein...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2008)

was is das für ein receiver? meinst du einen mit ner festplatte oder so für fernsehprogramm? die formate sind oft NUR mit den playern nutzbar und "sonderformate" des herstellers - vlt. musst du mal beim hersteller nachfragen.


----------



## wolf7 (26. Dezember 2008)

es ist ein Receiver mit festplatte und da habe ich ein TV Film aufgenommen (also mit werbung und allem) Quelle war halt Satellit


----------



## NixBlick (27. Dezember 2008)

Vermuten würde ich das der Receiver in Mpeg2 oder so aufnimmt und einfach eine andere Endung nimmt. Zieh die Datei mal in einen Videoplayer.Wenn es startet sollte auch ein Programm wie "Super" es konvertieren können. Ansonsten hast du schon mal auf der Herstellerseite geschaut ob sich da was findet?!?


----------



## OctoCore (27. Dezember 2008)

_TSREMUX_ wäre eine Möglichkeit. 
Dann eventuell noch _ProjectX_.

Die verwandeln zwar nicht in andere Videoformate, aber erzeugen (wenn sie denn mit .rec funktionieren) Dateien, mit denen diverse Schnittprogramme was anfangen können. 
Ist es ein HD- oder SD-Rekorder?
HD ist ja h264, während SD ein MPEG2-Transportstream wäre.


----------



## wolf7 (27. Dezember 2008)

ist kein HD Receiver und ja vlc z.b. spielt die dateien mühelos ab und thx ich werds mal mit den Programmen probieren...


----------



## Max_Power (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe zwar einen Silvercrest SL80, aber der nimmt auch als .rec auf. Bei mir ist das ein MPEG2 Stream in einem .TS Container.


----------

